# Hi from another "Newbie" Stu J looking to purchase an RMB Silver Star 670 motorhome..



## StuJ1970 (Apr 6, 2014)

*Hi from another "Newbie" Stu J looking to purchase an RMB Silver Star 670 motorhome..*

Hi everyone, another new member here... Very new to "motorhome" lifestyle but looking forward to a new challenge in 2014. I have spent more time than I care to mention doing my research and need to find a van that I can full time in for a year for under £25K.  Having had a good look around the market ... I really like the German older 1990's model RMB vans... So this is what I am looking for... What do you guys and gals think..?  

Anyhow enough of that for now... Big "Hello" to everyone on Wild Camping I hope to be on the road in the Autumn and try this new lifestyle for a while...

Hope to hear from you all soon.. Great community website by the way.... 

Bye for now..:have fun:

Stu James.


----------



## Deleted member 38556 (Apr 6, 2014)

StuJ1970 said:


> Hi everyone, another new member here... Very new to "motorhome" lifestyle but looking forward to a new challenge in 2014. I have spent more time than I care to mention doing my research and need to find a van that I can full time in for a year for under £25K.  Having had a good look around the market ... I really like the German older 1990's model RMB vans... So this is what I am looking for... What do you guys and gals think..?
> 
> Anyhow enough of that for now... Big "Hello" to everyone on Wild Camping I hope to be on the road in the Autumn and try this new lifestyle for a while...
> 
> ...


Got my RMB in 2006. 1990 model 
Was a great motorhome. Had six great years in it. 
Now have a larger American beast.  But as a starter motor home you'll be hard pressed to find better 
Mine was on a Mercedes Chassis with an automatic box 

Twenty + year old motors will have ware and tear on them 
So budget for some repairs.


----------



## StuJ1970 (Apr 6, 2014)

Motorhomelover said:


> Got my RMB in 2006. 1990 model
> Was a great motorhome. Had six great years in it.
> Now have a larger American beast.  But as a starter motor home you'll be hard pressed to find better
> Mine was on a Mercedes Chassis with an automatic box
> ...



Hi thanks for your message.... Sounds good that you had six years of ownership with your RMB and have not reported any major issues. The one that I have seen is currently in Germany with a dealer 1993 670 priced up at circa EUR 19950.00 with the local tax charges... Seems very high but is low miles, owners and just looks great...  This is also Merc with "auto" box only pushing out 98PS so I am guessing non turbo variant, less to go wrong... 

Will let you know how I get on with the purchase.. Did you "full time" in your RMB ? They are up to the job in your opinion..?

be great to hear back from you..

Regards

Stu J


----------



## StuJ1970 (Apr 6, 2014)

Jays said:


> Hi
> The couple who did "our tour" have there camper for sale £9500.
> It's a left hand drive hyper.
> Check out the web site, it's also on eBay, If was better with links I could of placed them for you.
> ...



Hi John thanks for your mail.

I cant seem to see the van on Ebay... I was and have been looking closely at the "older" 1990's Hymer's they seem really robust and reliable but again I would ideally want the Merc chassis, running gear from this generation as it appears fit for long term serving purpose... I stumbled across the same era on the RMB vehicles which on the surface look like a jump up in quality and finish?

I also like to be a little different and like the thought of having a slightly more exclusive van even though it will be over 20 years young..

Do you know much about the RMB vans John?  As far as blog goes if all goes to plan then I would be keeping a long term blog of my adventures, few hurdles to jump over the coming months but hopefully on the road in the Autumn...

Heres to the road and all that... 

Bye for now...

Stu J


----------



## Edtangent (Mar 11, 2016)

*Rmb*

Know this is an old thread but did you get a RMB
We have just picked up a 1994 670 Silverstar and could not be more pleased with it


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun



:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::dog::scooter::boat::drive::goodluck:


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the MH world. Good luck with your search it could be tough to find, but would be worth it once found.


----------

